# Mauro Emanuel Icardi



## Andreas89 (6 Gennaio 2013)

Attaccante della Samp,classe '93,argentino di Rosario.Ha un gran futuro,che ne pensate?


----------



## admin (6 Gennaio 2013)

Dicono che piacesse molto a Guardiola e che Messi, ai tempi del Barça, gli inviasse un sacco di sms per convincerlo a restare


----------



## Z A Z A' (6 Gennaio 2013)

Boh,io l'ho visto una sola volta e non mi è piaciuto.
Aspetto di rivederlo per bene


----------



## Dumbaghi (6 Gennaio 2013)

Secondo me ha un gran bel futuro davanti


----------



## Jino (6 Gennaio 2013)

E' ancora abbastanza grezzo, ma ha 19 anni e non può che migliorare.


----------



## MaggieCloun (6 Gennaio 2013)

come giocatore non mi dispiace, ma deve crescere ancora un bel po.


----------



## prebozzio (6 Gennaio 2013)

L'ho visto solo contro il Genoa, e mi è piaciuto moltissimo


----------



## mefisto94 (6 Gennaio 2013)

Da quel che ho visto non mi é sembrato un fenomeno. Però ha la testa da giocatore, e a questa età é la cosa più importante. Sul resto si può sempre migliorare (un pò).


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (6 Gennaio 2013)

Deve lavorare, lavorare tanto, poi se son rose fioriranno.


----------



## Emanuele (6 Gennaio 2013)

Il secondo gol contro la juve è da grande attaccante


----------



## juventino (7 Gennaio 2013)

Ieri devo dire che mi ha molto impressionato per la personalità. Non dimentichiamo che poi il primo gol in Serie A lo ha segnato in un Derby. Per me ha un gran futuro.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (7 Gennaio 2013)

su wikipedia qualcuno l'aveva messo pallone d'oro 2012 ahahah
cmq niente male per essere un 93


----------



## sheva90 (7 Gennaio 2013)

Attenzione Domenica...


----------



## Andreas89 (8 Gennaio 2013)

sheva90 ha scritto:


> Attenzione Domenica...



Infatti,aggiungici Rossi,la bestia nera per eccellenza....


speriamo bene.


----------



## honestsimula (8 Gennaio 2013)

"Cavallo Pazzo"


----------



## Frikez (8 Gennaio 2013)

E' un canterano e sa giocare a calcio..strano


----------



## Ena (27 Gennaio 2013)

Poker


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (27 Gennaio 2013)

Ma che sta succedendo a Genova...


----------



## Fabry_cekko (27 Gennaio 2013)

Prandelli lo vuole in Nazionale...credo (e spero) che Icardi accetta visto che nell'Argentina in attacco oltre a Messi c'è Higuain-Tevez-Aguero-Di Maria...non so quanto spazio può avere lì


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (27 Gennaio 2013)

Madò. 4 ne ha fatti!


----------



## DannySa (27 Gennaio 2013)

Ecco perché Prandelli lo vorrebbe convocare per "bloccarlo"..


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (27 Gennaio 2013)

la convocazione in nazionale sarebbe una giusta cosa,mi piacerebbe molto vederlo da noi al posto di pazzini...il barça ha fatto evidentemente una ***.zata


----------



## Colle Der Fomento (27 Gennaio 2013)

Se dai, chi è sto qua? 2 gol allo Juventus Stadium con papere di Buffon che neanche Dida e 4 gol al Pescara, ripeto Pescara. Per me è ipersopravvalutato.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (27 Gennaio 2013)

Colle Der Fomento ha scritto:


> Se dai, chi è sto qua? 2 gol allo Juventus Stadium con papere di Buffon che neanche Dida e 4 gol al Pescara, ripeto Pescara. Per me è ipersopravvalutato.



non è un fenomeno sia chiaro,ma sa giocare a cacio e lo fa pure bene e ha voglia di imparare migliorarsi,può solo migliorare così.è un pò come Niang da noi,non ha qualità incredibili come el92 ad esempio ma si impegna e i risultati si vedono,secondo me diventerà qualcuno


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (27 Gennaio 2013)

Questo potrebbe diventare uno di quegli attaccanti da Fiorentina o da Roma o da Lazio che i ragazzini pigliano al fantacalcio perché ti fa 10/15 goal stagionali. Si, lo vedo così, come Tavano, come Di Vaio...


----------



## DannySa (27 Gennaio 2013)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> la convocazione in nazionale sarebbe una giusta cosa,mi piacerebbe molto vederlo da noi al posto di pazzini...il barça ha fatto evidentemente una ***.zata



Bisogna vedere, Prandelli lo chiama qui per febbraio? c'è un'amichevole?


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (27 Gennaio 2013)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Bisogna vedere, Prandelli lo chiama qui per febbraio? c'è un'amichevole?



sinceramente non so quale sia il calendario della nazionale,ma credo che se prandelli abbia questa intenzione,alla prima occasione possibile lo convocherà come ha fatto con altri oriundi(ledesma,amauri i primi che mi vengono in mente)


----------



## DannySa (27 Gennaio 2013)

Sì c'è Italia Olanda il 6 febbraio


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (27 Gennaio 2013)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Sì c'è Italia Olanda il 6 febbraio



mmm partita un pò difficile,ma è sempre un amichevole,alla fin fine stephan e de sciglio sono stati convocati con l'inghilterra,secondo me lo convoca se continua così


----------



## Frikez (27 Gennaio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Questo potrebbe diventare uno di quegli attaccanti da Fiorentina o da Roma o da Lazio che i ragazzini pigliano al fantacalcio perché ti fa 10/15 goal stagionali. Si, lo vedo così, come Tavano, come Di Vaio...



Eccomi  prossimo anno un quarto del budget andrà per lui 

Tavano


----------



## juventino (28 Gennaio 2013)

Dei quattro gol di oggi tre li avrei fatti anche io, ma il secondo è veramente di pregevole fattura. Io continuo a pensare che abbia talento.


----------



## rossovero (28 Gennaio 2013)

Colle Der Fomento ha scritto:


> Se dai, chi è sto qua? 2 gol allo Juventus Stadium con papere di Buffon che neanche Dida e 4 gol al Pescara, ripeto Pescara. Per me è ipersopravvalutato.



Forse non ricordi bene le cappelle mastodontiche che faceva Dida... Nei 2 gol alla Juve, il primo fu sicuramente un errore di Buffon (errore, ma non cappella madornale), sul secondo tirò sì sul primo palo, ma fortissimo e non parlerei proprio di papera


----------



## Fabriman94 (28 Gennaio 2013)

Non nego che questo giocatore abbia tanto talento da vendere, ma il 90% di 4 di quei gol, sono stati regali della disastrosa difesa del Pescara.


----------



## prebozzio (28 Gennaio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Questo potrebbe diventare uno di quegli attaccanti da Fiorentina o da Roma o da Lazio che i ragazzini pigliano al fantacalcio perché ti fa 10/15 goal stagionali. Si, lo vedo così, come Tavano, come Di Vaio...


Bravo, tu lasciali ai ragazzini e poi capirai perché il fantacalcio non lo vinci


----------



## prebozzio (28 Gennaio 2013)

Come ho già detto un po' di tempo fa mi fa sorridere lo scetticismo che vedo sul forum intorno a questo ragazzo. Magari non diventerà un fenomeno, ma stiamo a fare le pulci a un QUADRUPLETTA. Una quadrupletta. Tutte le squadre hanno giocato contro il Pescara, e nessun attaccante ha segnato quattro gol. Nel primo si è lanciato da solo in contropiede e ha segnato a tu per tu col portiere, l'avesse fatto El Shaarawy ne staremmo a parlare per settimane. Il dribbling su Perin è stato eccezionale, tanti attaccanti si fanno infinocchiare dai portieri in uscita quando tentano il dribbling.

Ridendo e scherzando ha segnato sette gol, di cui due allo Juventus Stadium e uno nel derby-spareggio. Quattro il giorno del tributo alla morte di Garrone. L'anno scorso ha firmato il gol vittoria sul campo della Juve Stabia che ha qualificato matematicamente la Samp ai playoff promozione. 

A me sembra un predestinato.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (28 Gennaio 2013)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Bravo, tu lasciali ai ragazzini e poi capirai perché il fantacalcio non lo vinci


Ma mica l'ho detto con tono di disprezzo, fanno bene i ragazzini, altroché


----------



## vota DC (2 Febbraio 2013)

Ha fatto pena oggi. Forse giocava bene solo per farsi comprare al fantacalcio e ora è meno motivato.


----------



## Jino (2 Febbraio 2013)

Ha fatto 7 gol in campionato di cui 4 in una partita soltanto, talento ne ha di certo, ma mi sembra lo si stia elogiando oltre modo.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (2 Febbraio 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ha fatto 7 gol in campionato di cui 4 in una partita soltanto, talento ne ha di certo, ma mi sembra lo si stia elogiando oltre modo.


Un poker e una doppietta alla Juve, diciamo che si è trovato nel posto giusto e nel momento giusto


----------



## Jino (2 Febbraio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Un poker e una doppietta alla Juve, diciamo che si è trovato nel posto giusto e nel momento giusto



Indubbiamente. Poi non voglio sminuire il fatto che abbia solo 19 anni e che si vede abbia delle doti. Però, sentirlo accostato a grandi club, definirlo campione, predestinato. Mah, credo sia un pò esagerato, tutto qui.


----------



## Lollo interista (2 Febbraio 2013)

InZomma........tra lui e Balo sarà una lotta senza respiro all'asta di _riparascion_ per il fanta


----------



## pennyhill (2 Febbraio 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Indubbiamente. Poi non voglio sminuire il fatto che abbia solo 19 anni e che si vede abbia delle doti. Però, sentirlo accostato a grandi club, definirlo campione, predestinato. Mah, credo sia un pò esagerato, tutto qui.



Non arrivando più campioni affermati dall'estero, essendoci difficoltà a prendere anche 22-23enni in rampa di lancio (Sissoko, Willian, ecc….) ecco che quando spunta fuori un calciatore con un po’ di qualità, si grida al fenomeno.
Poi magari lasciano l'Italia e hanno difficoltà, due numi a caso: Sanchez e Pastore.


----------



## MaggieCloun (2 Febbraio 2013)

oggi nullo assoluto, hanno fatto quasi catenaccio e icardi non e mai riuscito a partire  secondo me e bravo ma non e da grande per il momento gli serve ancora tempo.


----------



## prd7 (3 Febbraio 2013)

E' molto pompato dai media.


----------



## Hammer (3 Febbraio 2013)

Imho c'è ancora moooooolto su cui lavorare


----------



## prebozzio (3 Marzo 2013)

Zitto zitto altro golletto, siamo a 9


----------



## Graxx (3 Marzo 2013)

peccato che in attacco siamo completi...altrimenti un pensierino a lui lo avrei fatto...balo e elsha cmq gli sn superiori e non poco...


----------



## vota DC (4 Marzo 2013)

Io neanche l'ho messo in panca questo giro: il sito gli metteva la X di infortunato senza neanche speranza che subentrasse dalla panchina.


----------



## numero 3 (13 Dicembre 2018)

Visto anche l'altra sera contro il PSV questo speriamo vada via presto dall'Inter perché è un fenomeno, magari non parteciperà molto al gioco corale ma è un cecchino devastante, spero che Real o Bayern lo comprino già a gennaio.
Unica pecca secondo me ha un procuratore ( Wanda) troppo ingombrante e può creare malumori ma a mio parere uno dei centravanti più forte di tutti i tempi e ci sono interisti che lo criticano.


----------



## Davidoff (13 Dicembre 2018)

numero 3 ha scritto:


> Visto anche l'altra sera contro il PSV questo speriamo vada via presto dall'Inter perché è un fenomeno, magari non parteciperà molto al gioco corale ma è un cecchino devastante, spero che Real o Bayern lo comprino già a gennaio.
> Unica pecca secondo me ha un procuratore ( Wanda) troppo ingombrante e può creare malumori ma a mio parere uno dei centravanti più forte di tutti i tempi e ci sono interisti che lo criticano.



Con tutto il rispetto per Icardi, grande attaccante d'area di rigore, non può nemmeno lucidare gli scarpini a uno come Shevchenko, altro che più forte di tutti i tempi...


----------



## Heaven (13 Dicembre 2018)

L’Inter senza Icardi è quasi nulla secondo me


----------



## sette (13 Dicembre 2018)

Con lui Cutrone e Higuain saremmo apposto in attacco per un lustro.


----------

